# Anyone relate?



## MMOPanji (Oct 14, 2016)

So after much observation towards my IBS issues it's been narrowed down to one specific reoccurring thing.

Every time I feel like I have to go poop I get very nauseated. The thing that's stumping me though is that I have zero pain in my abdominal region, my stool is an absolutely normal as can be log of poop, and I have no constipation or diarrhea. When I finish pooping though the nausea lingers around for 30 min to an hour. I've read a couple things saying this is merely a psychological thing but, I'm totally rational towards the situation even going as far as to write this post out seeking help on the problem. I eat a pretty normal Diet; protein, carbs, vegetables,... etc., although I avoid dairy due to lactose sensitivity. I don't have any Acid reflux or LPR, no gas... Just this overbearing nausea every time I need to poop that drives me nuts because my bowel movements are daily.


----------



## helpme! (Nov 28, 2018)

Apparently it's normal to have 2-3 bowel movements a day. At least once minimum, I think. Maybe its your gut intestinal flora that is the case?


----------

